# Plucking or Trimming Hair Inside Ear



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

When I went took Tango to the vet on Saturday to get his health certificate, they found that he has an ear infection. The vet told me to get the groomer to get rid of some of the hair inside his ears. I was wondering if anyone does this themselves and if you do, do you just trim it or actually pluck it? I cannot imagine plucking Tango's hairs out of his ears!







I don't think he will put up with that.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I do mine with my finger and thumb. It is the hair way down in the ear canal and it doesn't seem to bother them when I get it out. I don't get it out as well as the groomer does. When they came back from the new groomer, their ears were spotless! I don't pluck as often as I probably should, but we have never had any ear problems.

One thing I do to help ward off infections, is after a bath, I use "Swim Ear" or rubbing alcohol (basically what Swim Ear is made of) to help dry up the water left in their ears after a bath. There are other cleaning/drying stuff made for dog ears out there, but this has worked for us.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's pretty easy to pluck ears. Just put a little ear powder in them, then take your thumb and forefinger and gently pull the hair_ inside the ear canal only_. It comes out really easily. If you pull the hair on the ear flap, it hurts!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh wow...I didn't realize that it is so easy to pluck out those hairs. I thought you had to use tweezers! I will have to try pulling out some of the ones in the ear canal.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

My groomer does a bad job of ear plucking. So we go to the vet once a month for nails trimmed/ ears plucked and cleaned out. That way they can always tell if he has an infection, cost me $10.00.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Noelle's groomers do the plucking. There is NO WAY I could get her to sit still long enough to do this myself. She doesn't mind me looking in her ears or touching them -- it's just that she's such a wiggle worm. 

I wish our vet did this -- it would be so good to know that someone at the vet's office was looking at her once a month. I'm guessing that it would be a LOT more than $10, though. A LOT MORE. Ca-CHING!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I pluck the hair out of Paris' ears by using tweezers. She just lays there and lets me have at it.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I use those forcep looking thingys I have locking and no locking and the locking ones work better for me.

looked them up, I guess officially they are called Hemostats









http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...iProductID=1578


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have hemostats, but found it was too easy to pull out the hairs that hurt Lady. My vet showed me how to pull the hair out with my fingers and this works better for us. This way, only the hairs that come out easily come out.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I am so glad you ask this question...I have never had Di's ears plucked because it sounded painful and now I find that it shouldn't be painful for her...Thank you...


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I use tweezers. I'm careful to take out only whats in the ear canal. Chloe doesn't mind at all.


----------

